# Muscadine wine - all juice



## toddrod (Aug 22, 2012)

*Muscadine wine - 2012 all juice recipe*

Grape = 60 lbs very ripe Isons purple muscadine

Juice # = PH 3.33 / TA of .41 / SG 1.060 

Fermentation temp is 70-72 degrees. I ferment in my "man cave" in my home.

Process - 
1. Crushed 60lbs of muscadines and added enough cane sugar to bring SG up to 1.12. Added Kmeta and peptic enzymes and let sit for 24hrs.
2. Started a culture of Lalvin 71B in grape juice. 
3. After 24 hrs I rechecked the SG. No adjustments needed.
4. Added the 71B culture. I am using this because of its Malic acid reducing property.
5. Fermented for 3 days on the skins and then pressed very lightly. I recovered 4.75 gallons of juice.
6. I added 1 tsp of tannin and 4oz of liquid Elderberry concentrate to the fermenting juice which help smooth out the flavor and helped get that nice deep red color.
7. Placed in carboy with airlock.

I will update this as I progress.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 13, 2012)

waitin here for an update Toddrod!


----------



## toddrod (Oct 13, 2012)

I have them in secondary right now and they are tasting good so far.


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Todd,

Glad you posted up your ph and acid. my ph is around 3.4 and ta is .50% I hear a lot of people say that muscadine is high in acid and I have yet to get high acid readings. I use lavin 1122 as well but I'm thinking your sg is way too high, that yeast won't ferment that to dry and that is fine if that was what you were shooting for, what did it ferment out too?


----------



## toddrod (Oct 13, 2012)

I make all my wines semi sweet, so if it does not ferment to dry that is OK with me. I have not really done much with the wine as of yet, including checking the SG. I have been to busy with too many other projects lately.


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2012)

lol, I know that feeling, we have so many projects started but nothing completed. I would check the sg if you have done that for a couple of months and if you don't have time to do anything with, add some k-meta to help preserve it. It should be done fermenting by now, you started this in August


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2012)

Julie you should give the natural yeast a shot then you can make some with some alcohol in them lol....like I do


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2012)

Eddie, one glass of your wine and I'm laying under the table,


----------



## reefman (Oct 14, 2012)

Julie,
Where did you get the Muscadines? I'm in Maryland, and unable to find either grapes or juice.
Let me know if you can share the source?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2012)

reefman said:


> Julie,
> Where did you get the Muscadines? I'm in Maryland, and unable to find either grapes or juice.
> Let me know if you can share the source?
> Thanks
> Doug


 
Sirs had found this vineyard that was for sale, he received permission to pick the grapes. This year they have sold the vineyard but wasn't doing anything with the muscadines so Sirs had permission again to pick. 

Not sure how close you are but if you are interested in picking, I'm sure Sirs will help you out. And I do know what you mean about unable to find either grapes or juice. It is pretty much impossible to find any.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 60 pounds of muscadines available. I was going to use about 40 pounds for muscadine wine (5 gallons) and maybe mix the other 20 pounds with something else. 


I considered using the 20 pounds with about 6 jars of blackberry jam.

I really don't know what to do.

Would you suggest I use the whole 60 pounds for 5 gallons or not.

also, I am considering oaking the wine with four ounces of french medium toasted oak.

Your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2012)

I think using the 20# with the 6 jars of blackberry jam is a great idea. And while I haven't oaked a muscadine, FFemt has oaked a Noble and it is very tasty.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Julie, I was leaning towards the muscadine/blackberry combination. Think I will.

Will post up the results in a few months.


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Thanks Julie, I was leaning towards the muscadine/blackberry combination. Think I will.
> 
> Will post up the results in a few months.


 
Please do, that muscadine/blackberry sounds very good.


----------



## toddrod (Oct 14, 2012)

I find that 75% muscadine / 25% Blackberry blend comes out very nice.


----------

